# Add 🤮 and 🤨 as reactions.



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 22, 2021)

Sometimes I would like to Ew react something or Huh? react something, but we don't have those reactions so I'm forced to manually type Ew in reply to someone to show my disgust. But I want to be fancy with Reactions instead of words.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 22, 2021)

Nah


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 22, 2021)

I think I know what's going to happen.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 22, 2021)

I feel if we start adding too many Reactions it will become a slippery slope and more and more will be needed. I think the 5 default ones currently cover the gamut well enough.


----------



## banjojohn (Dec 22, 2021)

No need for more


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 26, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> I feel if we start adding too many Reactions it will become a slippery slope and more and more will be needed. I think the 5 default ones currently cover the gamut well enough.


Pretty much agree to this.
Writing started with hieroglyphs (pictures), went through symbols for words to a simple, limited alphabet that is able to express anything with very few different characters. That is an achievement. Emojis feel like the return of the hieroglyphs. Instead of typing out thoughts, we use doodles – that is a step backwards. Admittedly in some cases a picture says more than 1000 words.
But…
↓↓↓
"More and more will be needed" → Exactly.  For example you could add facepalm __, exclusively for *"I accidentally […]"*-threads. Tempbot could automatically react with facepalm on any "I accidentally"


----------



## Nikokaro (Feb 11, 2022)

As for me, although I don't count for anything, I strongly support the idea of our @JuanMena . Adding 2 or 3 more emoticons (the ones mentioned   plus , this one as a sign of playful agreement, but also affection and sympathy) doesn't mean you necessarily have to add 10 more in the future. I too often find myself limited by the 6 available. Besides "wow" is ambiguous; I often use it in the sense of negative astonishment ("what?") and not pleasant surprise ("nice!"), as it can be misunderstood. Why not make it a poll?


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 11, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> As for me, although I don't count for anything, I strongly support the idea of our @JuanMena . Adding 2 or 3 more emoticons (the ones mentioned   plus , this one as a sign of playful agreement, but also affection and sympathy) doesn't mean you necessarily have to add 10 more in the future. I too often find myself limited by the 6 available. Besides "wow" is ambiguous; I often use it in the sense of negative astonishment ("what?") and not pleasant surprise ("nice!"), as it can be misunderstood. Why not make it a poll?


_"Besides "wow" is ambiguous;"_
Same for "" → Can be used for laughing *at* somebody (despite being regarded positive and giving 1XP)… or because the message is funny
Same for "" → Angry addressing the person and their opinion… or angry because of what is described in a message

We are able to talk (write) with many different words. We are able to express a variety of nuances that a few yellow circles representing faces can't.

What reaction should I choose for your message here? No idea. What I typed out cannot be condensed into an emoji.


----------



## Nikokaro (Feb 11, 2022)

I don't think  is ever been used to laugh at anyone: it's always just about the message. Same for this one : no one uses it against a person, and for me you might as well remove it. I only use this in the sense of being jokingly pouty.



KleinesSinchen said:


> We are able to express a variety of nuances that a few yellow circles representing faces can't.


This one is obvious. In fact, no one is stopping you from adding a comment post, as you've done now.



KleinesSinchen said:


> What reaction should I choose for your message here?


You see, you didn't react because there aren't enough emoticons to express your mood. Anyway, it's all a game, a fun thing: nothing to get upset about, really. 
What do you think about the idea of a poll instead? Let the majority of users decide about this...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 11, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> I don't think  is ever been used to laugh at anyone: it's always just about the message. Same for this one : no one uses it against a person, and for me you might as well remove it. I only use this in the sense of being jokingly pouty.
> 
> 
> This one is obvious. In fact, no one is stopping you from adding a comment post, as you've done now.
> ...


How funny @Nikokaro 

GBATEMP hates democracy ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


----------



## Uiaad (Feb 11, 2022)

Why would you want someone giving Shrek a bj as a reaction?


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 11, 2022)

I also feel the same way, the default ones are a bit limiting.. The goal is to express ourselves more clearly, and i don't see why adding more is a problem.


----------



## TigerTiger (Feb 12, 2022)

I really want a  as 'I've seen and appreciate your comment, but don't have anything more to add as a reply'. It's basically a 'read' button but in a nice way and is my top used emoji ever. The  is too much like 'I approve of this' which is weird if someone compliments you etc, and  is way too strong for me. It's more like when you see content you adore as a fan.

I don't know that I'd ever use  though unless someone was just being a jerk, they seem too rude to me even in jest


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 12, 2022)

These replies are starting to sound more and more like the Discord way of doing things, where you can just reply with any emoji. Honestly, the option doesn't sound bad, but at the same time I feel like what we have now is enough.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 13, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Writing started with hieroglyphs (pictures), went through symbols for words to a simple, limited alphabet that is able to express anything with very few different characters. That is an achievement. Emojis feel like the return of the hieroglyphs



Sometimes things go full circle and we realize that they were actually better the way they were, or at least the old system which was replaced is actually more suited to the way the world has evolved.

People who speak completely different languages can now perform basic communications thanks to emojis. If they evolve in the correct way, emoji could end up becoming a universal language.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 13, 2022)

Pleng said:


> Sometimes things go full circle and we realize that they were actually better the way they were, or at least the old system which was replaced is actually more suited to the way the world has evolved.
> 
> People who speak completely different languages can now perform basic communications thanks to emojis. If they evolve in the correct way, emoji could end up becoming a universal language.


How to answer to that without going too much off-topic?


Spoiler: Well… at least partially off-topic



Emojis as universal language? Only *very* basic. There is much room for misunderstandings with emojis; even more than with well-expressed normal languages in classic text form. Depending on cultural background, on personal mood, on so many circumstances, people *will* interpret the same picture differently.

Reducing the own thoughts to a bunch of pictures (often see people in the bus hastily scrolling through emojis when using chat apps seemingly under pressure of time) awfully reminds me of Newspeak in “1984”, the hypothetical artificial language which has it’s vocabulary size _reduced_ each year in order to make expressing and therefore committing Thought Crime impossible.

The very small (active and passive) vocabulary some teenagers nowadays have, left me startled several times: They simply didn't understand me when I used less common (but *not* exotic or difficult) words. Supporting this trend by further lowering level of communication is dangerous in my opinion.

This is why I always appreciated this part of the GBAtemp rules:


			
				Da Rules said:
			
		

> When replying to a topic, don't; unless you have something meaningful to say or something that will contribute to the discussion. Posts such as "Yes", "I agree", "LOL", "When will it be dumped?" or "When will it be translated?"; *and nothing but images/emoticons or internet memes are useless and are wasteful on the servers*. This is not GameFAQs or 4chan!


*Say something meaningful!*



I still stand by my opinion that the six reactions we have now are enough for non-verbally acknowledging posts of different kinds. If those are not sufficient as an answer, chances are no single “face circle” will do and a full reply is needed instead. In addition to that XenForo 2 supports all these emojis inside a proper post if one wants to add a particular thing.


----------



## Lather (Feb 13, 2022)

maybe could add these    
But I think the administrator is to avoid adding too aggressive emotional expressions.
So I think your request will be logged, but it's not known which emoji will be added.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 21, 2022)

Old person perspective incoming.. I think the advent of emoticons (why did people start calling them emojis?), whilst perhaps bridging the gap between people who don't speak the same language (to some extent), has overall dumbed down communication skills to the extent kids are growing up less articulate than they should be.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 21, 2022)

Spoiler: Off-topic






subcon959 said:


> why did people start calling them emojis?


Emoji are a standard set of emoticons, not a new name for them. See here.


----------



## Minox (Feb 21, 2022)

Already not sure why emojis are needed and also not sure what benefit adding more would have.
Surely likes are already enough?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 22, 2021)

Sometimes I would like to Ew react something or Huh? react something, but we don't have those reactions so I'm forced to manually type Ew in reply to someone to show my disgust. But I want to be fancy with Reactions instead of words.


----------



## Ahmir (Apr 6, 2022)

We most definitely need a  reaction, if nothing else. There is simply no better emoji
when it comes to posts like this


----------



## tabzer (Apr 6, 2022)

Ahmir said:


> We most definitely need a  reaction, if nothing else. There is simply no better emoji
> when it comes to posts like this
> 
> View attachment 305028


The report button is right there.


----------



## Creamu (May 3, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> I feel if we start adding too many Reactions it will become a slippery slope and more and more will be needed. I think the 5 default ones currently cover the gamut well enough.


Maybe going with only one default and that being the puke one. Would make things simpler.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 3, 2022)

This one?  OR this one?  OR This one? ️ OR this one?  OR this one?  Nice emojis ever! 
But better stay with 5 emojis right now until admin have time to add them anytime soon.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 3, 2022)

There's 8 likes in the original post, click the Upvote icon instead if you'd like the new reactions.

With enough Upvotes, Shaunj will feel the social pressure, and when that happens, he won't be able to sleep, or eat, or breath without thinking "I must approve! I must approve! I must approve!" every single second of the day.

And to mend his mind, he will have to approve this, and only then he'll be calm and at peace, for once.


----------



## godreborn (May 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> There's 8 likes in the original post, click the Upvote icon instead if you'd like the new reactions.
> 
> With enough Upvotes, Shaunj will feel the social pressure, and when that happens, he won't be able to sleep, or eat, or breath without thinking "I must approve! I must approve! I must approve!" every single second of the day.
> 
> And to mend his mind, he will have to approve this, and only then he'll be calm and at peace, for once.


is this because of the "gay" comments I make about you?


----------



## AkikoKumagara (May 3, 2022)

We don't need a vomit reaction. I've never seen that used in a way that's anything but malicious.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 3, 2022)

godreborn said:


> is this because of the "gay" comments I make about you?


I don't know what you're talking about. 
But I do know 2 things.

The first one: Shaunj ignores me. And that's cool.

The second one: You're super gay.

(Isn't sort of a redundancy to  say something like: "Second One" ???)


----------



## hippy dave (May 11, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> I don't think  is ever been used to laugh at anyone: it's always just about the message.


I've used it to laugh at people.


----------



## _abysswalker_ (May 11, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I think the advent of emoticons (why did people start calling them emojis?), whilst perhaps bridging the gap between people who don't speak the same language (to some extent), has overall dumbed down communication skills to the extent kids are growing up less articulate than they should be.


e (絵, 'picture') + moji (文字, 'character').

 And no sir, I don't believe emojis are to blame for the status quo; we've been using pictograms since forever BC and we can find them in every industry and every product we own. There's probably more fundamental issues at hand here..


----------



## Jayro (May 16, 2022)

There's already full emoji support, I think that's enough to let you express yourself.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

What about eggplant


----------



## Nikokaro (May 16, 2022)

What about  or even      (tell me if I have forgotten anything):
all of great symbolic and cultural value, a reminder of nature and its basic needs...


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

Nike tennis shoes. LoL


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 16, 2022)

5 is way too much! What's wrong with just liking a post because it was helpful, informative or funny? Isn't replying expressing yourself and a good way to continue conversations?? I'm oldskool though.... 

If you don't like a post, don't like it. Personally I really dont see a need for an emoji as a response at all, especially negative ones.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> 5 is way too much! What's wrong with just liking a post because it was helpful, informative or funny? Isn't replying expressing yourself and a good way to continue conversations?? I'm oldskool though....
> 
> If you don't like a post, don't like it. Personally I really dont see a need for an emoji as a response at all, especially negative ones.



Nike Tennis Shoes a negative? Wow.


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> 5 is way too much! What's wrong with just liking a post because it was helpful, informative or funny? Isn't replying expressing yourself and a good way to continue conversations?? I'm oldskool though....
> 
> If you don't like a post, don't like it. Personally I really dont see a need for an emoji as a response at all, especially negative ones.


yeah, dislikes or emojis that are liable to make someone feel bad isn't what I would want.  I don't know about anyone else, but I'm pretty sensitive, which is why I put people on my ignore list.  I don't want to get into a fight if someone offends me, not like the other sites.  I've changed in that respect.


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Nike Tennis Shoes a negative? Wow.


Adidas all the way ma man


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Nike Tennis Shoes a negative? Wow.


not sure if he was talking about you or just in general.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> not sure if he was talking about you or just in general.


 And as far as  , I like 'em. Even adore them. They are actually hard to cook with, but I have found ways, and the dishes come out great.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 22, 2021)

Sometimes I would like to Ew react something or Huh? react something, but we don't have those reactions so I'm forced to manually type Ew in reply to someone to show my disgust. But I want to be fancy with Reactions instead of words.


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2022)

looks like a penis.


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 16, 2022)

Fucking weirdest penis i ever saw..... Better a get a doctor to have a look


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> looks like a penis.



o...................k. If you wish to go that way. I  them tooo. Adore, worship, etc.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 16, 2022)

This isn't the EoF, please keep your shitposts out of this section.

Closing this out.


----------

